# Hannover 96 - Augsburg



## BgFutbol (Dec 16, 2014)

Augsburg is a very good team, they won 4 matches in a row until they had to meet Bayern and you know what happens when someone plays Bayern... I believed they can get even draw from there, but it didnt happen. Hannover have beaten before Augsburg, but this season they have only 3 wins and are 9th in the table. I hope Augsburg will play as good as in the matches they won and win this match. They shouldnt feel bad because of the Bayern Munich loss, everyone loses there...
Prediction Augsburg win
@2.80 at bet365


----------

